# R32 bicycle roof rack help!



## R32NOOBIE... (Sep 9, 2014)

Recently purchased a 08 R32 and looking into a roof rack for my 29er hardtail. I've done some research and decided to join and ask the pros here at vwvortex. My brother in law is a certified tech here in florida for vw's and speaking to him he recommends the vw factory rack due to them not scratching or denting the body. My question is are there any other companies (thule, yakima, saris, kuto, etc) that make racksthat won't scratch or dent the car? Appearance wise they look way more durable and sturdy than the factory ones not to mention WAY more cooler! Figured someone here has some input and exp with this. Any help or comments would be highly appreciated! Thanks in advance and for the ad into the vw world!


----------



## MR18t (Oct 28, 2003)

VW racks are made by Thule.. go to a thule retailer for a cheaper price


----------

